# Pet and Animal Pics -Post em all here.



## Doc

He's making his escape:


----------



## Doc

Taking the snakes for a walk.


----------



## Doc

comfy for sure.


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

^^^^


----------



## Doc

White Bengal Tiger.  Wow.

Look at those paws.


----------



## Doc

Amazing Pic.  Perfect timing.


----------



## Doc

Too Funny.  Two Dogs Selfie.


----------



## Doc

Giraffe  one week old.


----------



## cabinrat

My snowcattin buddy (Rascal)


----------



## Suni

Doc said:


> Giraffe  one week old.




look at that baby smile!


----------



## kermit2

This was Chewie 1 yr ago.
Cue the Wookie soundtrack.


----------



## bilbo

The newest member of our family unit..... BENTLEY









He will flat knock you over and eat the Red Hots out of your pockets, then lick your face in thanks.

We've had him for five days and have yet to find anything that he WON'T EAT. lol


----------



## Leni

Be sure to put away your shoes, socks and anything else that he might consider edible.


----------



## Doc

Good pic.  I love bulldogs.  

-----------
Sleep Mama, I'll protect You.


----------



## Doc

Puppies in a row


----------



## Doc

Hi There!


----------



## Melensdad

Our new rescue pup.  She's mostly Jack Russell Terrier, but probably has some other stuff mixed in.  Her name is Georgie and she's a hellcat when she's awake.  My wife and I arranged the adoption for my sister-in-law, who lives in our guest house.  Georgie lives with her because her Boston Terrier died of cancer about a year ago and she's been lonely.


----------



## Doc

Did you know that baby elephants throw themselves into the mud when they get upset?


----------



## Doc

an Arctic Marble Fox and No clue what the other pic is.  Might have been photoshopped but it looked interesting.


----------



## Doc

I love Bull Dogs
Looks like these bull dogs kicked the humans out of bed.


----------



## Doc

Mmmmmm Warm Heat


----------



## bczoom

Isn't this a "mogwai" (or whatever they were called before they turned into Gremlins in the movie with same name)?


----------



## Doc

Does kinda look like them BC.  Not sure though.

......


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

Norwegian Forest Cat
and Mom is keeping kid out of rain.


----------



## Doc

Bali Monkey Adopts Abandoned Wild Cat


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey BC ,,,, I think that last one is a African Bush Baby . Damn cute !!!


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

What the heck is on that dog? ^^^^^^


----------



## Doc

Cute Boxer pup


----------



## Doc

Is he dancing, or boxing?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> What the heck is on that dog? ^^^^^^


 
 SNOWBALLS !!!! MY springer use to get them on him like that . He would get madder than hell . I still laugh every time I think about it !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If it fits I sit animal compilation


http://www.pawbonito.com/if-it-fits-i-sits-compilation/


----------



## Doc

see anything unusual about this parrot?


----------



## Doc

Worlds Worst Hunting Dog


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Good ole Ralph ...


----------



## Doc

So ...can you see the ball?   Silly dogs must not know how to use the trampoline.


----------



## Doc

Poor Puppy ....who would do this to a dog?


----------



## Doc

Best friends


----------



## Doc

Cute Furball


----------



## Doc

Just taking it easy but looing for something to get into.


----------



## Doc

Nothing beats a nice, relaxing bubble bath at the end of the day.


----------



## Doc

Peek a Boo


----------



## Doc

Canadian Lynx ...look at those giant paws


----------



## Doc

Big Cats at the Columbus Zoo


----------



## Bamby

That is one neat looking kitty, but I'm questioning weather it's really that calm and tame? Or is it sedated...


----------



## Doc

I'd guess sedated for sure.


----------



## Leni

That lynx is huge!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bilbo

Ahahaha


----------



## Doc

Tiger Selfie


----------



## leadarrows

...


----------



## bczoom

Posted by Two Guns over on NTT.

A dog and an elephant are best friends.  

http://www.youtube.com/embed/RR0BlQzbOUk


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


>



Now that is one laid back kitty!


----------



## Doc

Real Cougars


----------



## Leni

Nice one Doc.


----------



## Doc

Everyone needs a friend, here are some unusual ones


----------



## Doc

More unusual Animal Friendships


----------



## Doc

Too cute aren't they.   A few more unusual animal friendships


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Look at those wrinkles.


----------



## Doc

Ever have a surprise in your doggie door?   Here's a BIG surprise.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

All legs


----------



## Doc

Tigers Playing


----------



## Doc

Mama Tiger and baby


----------



## Doc

No, I haven't seen the cat.


----------



## Doc

Bear Dick Punch


----------



## Doc

Cheetah and dog play ...at least they say they are playing


----------



## Doc

They are really playing .....Here is a video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0rDeIOI54g"]Cheetah Savanna and Dog Max Play in Snow - Cincinnati Zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Hungry Hippos.  LOL

_The male hippos - who weigh around five tons each - launched themselves through the muddy waters trying to intimidate and injure their opponent. Photographer Nils Rinalidi, 38, from Lausanne, Switzerland, took the amazing shots in Katavi National Park, Tanzania when he came across a small pond full of over 100 hippos whilst on safari. _


----------



## Doc

I Don't Always Fart When You have Company Over ....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Doc said:


> Hungry Hippos. LOL
> 
> _The male hippos - who weigh around five tons each - launched themselves through the muddy waters trying to intimidate and injure their opponent. Photographer Nils Rinalidi, 38, from Lausanne, Switzerland, took the amazing shots in Katavi National Park, Tanzania when he came across a small pond full of over 100 hippos whilst on safari. _


 
 I remember an episode when  Jacque Cousteau went diving with the hippos. as a kid the one thing I remember is I never seen so many brown trout floating around in the water. those ponds are defiantly a place I would not want to cool off in or a place to get a sip of water from. 


 Ps Oops I'm showing my age again.


----------



## Doc

Tree Climbing Goats of Morrocco  


Check out these amazing TREE CLIMBING goats.

Found in Morocco, they climb these Argan trees in search of food. It's hard to imagine that animals with hooves could be so adept at climbing, but these images are 100% real. Food is fairly sparse in this area, so they have to grab it when they can - even if it's high up in a tree!


----------



## Doc

Beautiful pic of Dolphins in Thailand --No, not the Miami Dolphins


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## Doc

Momma and pups.  too cute.


----------



## Doc

Bed Pugs.


----------



## Doc

Why in the World ....


----------



## Melensdad

If this were me, I wouldn't be a very good meal.  

The taste of poo would certainly ruin this tigers dinner.


----------



## Melensdad

Look, he wants to cuddle!


----------



## Doc

Just hanging out.


----------



## Doc

Wildlife you may see or find while fishing


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Pretty Bird


----------



## Doc

This horse from Turkey was announced the most beautiful horse in the world.

And an upset loser.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

That one weird friend...


----------



## Doc

This guard dog knows what to guard ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> This guard dog knows what to guard ....


 
He also knows where to be to stay cool.


----------



## Doc

Ahhhh


----------



## Melensdad

Melen gave Misha a makeover


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

5 Miles


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## JimVT




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## leadarrows

New additions.


----------



## Melensdad

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

What a Beautiful Horse


----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> What a Beautiful Horse


Man, that's a lot of dog food.


----------



## Doc

Makin Bacon


----------



## Doc

Uuuu what's that smell.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Uuuu what's that smell.



That's Shaggy, Scoob.  He just had a garlic and anchovy pizza with extra mustard sauce.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Damn Snoopy ...


----------



## Doc

Father And Son


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

This is my frog.....err......dog


----------



## Doc

Sad.  The damages of litering .... This turtle likely crawled through a discarded plastic ring of a 6-pack of beer or soda when it was a baby.  Poor thing ...


----------



## bczoom

It's probably wrong for me to say so, but I see a guitar in that turtle's future.

_They're illegal in the USA_


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

I love this pic.  makes me smile.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

When I'm Mad At Someone ....


----------



## Doc

Jack Hanna said:
			
		

> Baby alert! Join me and the Wilds in welcoming the first 5th generation white rhino born outside of Africa! The male southern white rhino was born on Nov. 12 to first-time mom, Anan and father Fireball.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Anger Management


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Boss dog has been watching little Sarge getting preferential lap time so he decided that he was small enough to get treated the same way the other night


----------



## pirate_girl

He's smiling!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

for being a mutt is a good looking dog, he is so hyper it's hard to get him to sit still for pics.


----------



## MrLiberty

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Boss dog has been watching little Sarge getting preferential lap time so he decided that he was small enough to get treated the same way the other night




I had a 100lb black lab that thought the same way.  I didn't mind at all.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


>




How true!


----------



## pirate_girl

and a funny one I found...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

oh oh puppies.....

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811555868890683


----------



## Doc

The Best Snow Angels Are .....


----------



## EastTexFrank

MrLiberty said:


> oh oh puppies.....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811555868890683



That was delightful!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

Nap Time!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Nap Time!



I'll take the two wee weenies. 
awwwww


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Baby Owls


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Baby Owls



I always wondered where they got the prototype for the Furby!


----------



## Leni

Really cute.


----------



## Doc

Too Funny


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Cheryl and I are going to pickup "our" newest addition to the family today. Male chocolate lab gift to Colt for Xmas ...........


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> Cheryl and I are going to pickup "our" newest addition to the family today. Male chocolate lab gift to Colt for Xmas ...........


Ahhh What a cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Got this off the fat guy ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>



Your doggy Gretchen's best friend is ... a _stuffed_ doggy?  Cute!  A bit strange, but cute.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...


Something new every day!  I seriously had no idea that hippos and capybaras (Rodents Of Unusual Size - for real!) hung
around together.  Thanks for posting this, Greg.


----------



## Doc

Biggest Frog legs ever.   One of these legs would feed a family.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Parenting in the wild


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

My kids (the 4 legged ones) went out for about 5 minutes right after breakfast this morning............


----------



## Doc

Owls


----------



## Dmorency

weasel getting a free ride


----------



## tiredretired

Our Yorkie, doing what she does best, sleeping.    A dog's life.


----------



## Doc

Nice looking Yorkie TR.

how about 7 little piggies


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Nice looking Yorkie TR.
> 
> how about 7 little piggies



Yeah, Sophie is a great dog.  Lovable and wouldn't bite a soul, even if they bit her first.  

7 little piggies?  Sorry Doc, they are as cute as a button, but all I am really seeing is a future freezer full of bacon and ribs.  Sorry.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Since I missed Caturday on NCT, I shall drop this kitty off here.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,.,


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Knock knock


----------



## pirate_girl

My profile picture.

Chippy.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Leni

That is total trust.  Love it and enjoy it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

*Playing with a Dachshund 
*



http://9gag.com/gag/a9LE3eW


----------



## Av8r3400

Tigger's cute and he knows it...


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-hQwjrzjTQ"]Sing Like No One is Watching - Poodle Dog Playing Piano & Singing (Howling) - YouTube[/ame]

A Mozart he's not......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

Roscoe (mastiff), Buddy (Lab/Retreiver) and Shelby (purebread yellow Lab).


----------



## pirate_girl

Little orphaned kangaroos.
Their mommas were hit by cars.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Catavenger

Deep in the verdant jungles of Arizona lives a small fierce wildcat. Such is my Victoria:

She scoffs at the false fur towel she sits on.


----------



## tiredretired

Another one of my Yorkie, Sophie.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Here's two pictures of our 2-yr old Mix. I think he's part yellow lab and part stupid.
One is a pic of his favorite position and the other is him begging for his puppy prozac. He never minds taking them if they're hidden in peanut butter. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Gator


----------



## Danang Sailor

Nice little gator.  It would be spectacular if it was the size it appears to be in that staged photo!


----------



## Av8r3400

Spot on, Danang.  Look at her foot position compared to the tip of the gator's tail...


----------



## Leni

OMG!!!! How was that captured?  And how big is it?


----------



## JimVT

a old fishing trick is to hold your fish closer to the camera to make it larger. it looks like they are doing the same


----------



## JimVT

look at the size of the tractor and the mans leg on the left.


----------



## Leni

And she is probably around 5'2".


----------



## Dmorency

So, your saying this photo of a moose we shot a few years back was faked also?


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw"]Ultimate Dog Tease - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Dmorency said:


> So, your saying this photo of a moose we shot a few years back was faked also?


"Faked" is such a crass word to use among friends.  Let's just note that the moose's rump is noticeably closer to the lens
than your foot, and let it go at that.


----------



## Dmorency

Danang Sailor said:


> "Faked" is such a crass word to use among friends.  Let's just note that the moose's rump is noticeably closer to the lens
> than your foot, and let it go at that.


I fooled quite a few buddies with that photo. They all said "that's a big moose." Until they looked at it closer/longer.Then they cussed me for doing such a thing.


----------



## JimVT

his reflection is good but just doesn't look right. put some water on his boots.


----------



## tiredretired

I just went back and took another look at the picture of my Yorkie and realized her nose is much closer to the lens of the camera then my shoulder.  Her nose isn't really that big, fellas.


----------



## Dmorency

I was standing about 10 feet behind the moose with my foot in the air. My son took the photo.


----------



## pirate_girl

????????


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Baby Giraffe and Ostrich playing tag.    Too cute.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rejDi1u31NI"]An ostrich and baby giraffe play tag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

Ever see a SeaHorse?


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl38Lm06234"]Ultimate Dog Tease - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Wild bus ..


----------



## pirate_girl

A little goldfinch takes a bath in the hands of it's owner.
Fascinating!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVnT6W8i_K8"]Jilguero dándose un baño (PIOLIN) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## deand1

Taken this morning outside my home office window.  A pair of mountain quail come to my feeder every morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Quail are so adorable.
I love the little plume on top of their heads.


----------



## deand1

A ravens nest, note the two open mouths showing.  This is under a covered open storage facility.


----------



## Leni

I have a Mourning Dove nesting in a hanging basket on my front porch.  There are two eggs in it.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

(CNN)Like a scene from a B-movie, hordes of bright red crabs have taken over San Diego's coastline from Ocean Beach to La Jolla.

Masses of the small red tuna crabs, or pelagic red crabs, have been washing up along the southern California shoreline for the past couple of weeks, according to local media reports.


The striking sight may be the result of warm water carrying the crustaceans from their usual home along the west coast of Baja California and the Gulf of California, according to Linsey Sala, a museum scientist at the Scripps Institution of Oceanography, UC San Diego.

"Typically such strandings of these species in large numbers are due to warm water intrusions," said Sala.

The species, proper name Pleuroncodes planipes, is unique in that it can live its entire life cycle, from larva to adulthood, in the water column from surface to seafloor, she said. This makes it vulnerable to being carried along by winds, tides, and currents.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/17/us/california-san-diego-crab-invasion/index.html


----------



## bczoom

They better hope those things return to the sea.  If they die there, that place is going to smell really ripe in a couple days.


----------



## road squawker

bczoom said:


> They better hope those things return to the sea.  If they die there, that place is going to smell really ripe in a couple days.



ever been near the Salton Sea?


----------



## bczoom

No but I did live right on Lake Erie as a kid.

We would occasionally have millions of smelt get beached and rot on the beach.  That was really stinky.  They dried up pretty quickly but then you had to walk on them instead of sand and it was a crunch underfoot with each step.


----------



## MrLiberty

bczoom said:


> No but I did live right on Lake Erie as a kid.
> 
> We would occasionally have millions of smelt get beached and rot on the beach.  That was really stinky.  They dried up pretty quickly but then you had to walk on them instead of sand and it was a crunch underfoot with each step.




On Lake St. Clair where I live we have the fish flies.  From the middle of June through about mid July these pesky little things get into everything.  They only live for a day and then die, but the smell is overwhelming on hot days.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

OMG!

photoshop.  
Physical Description

Cane spiders are large, flat-bodied arachnids with two rows of eyes and long, hairy legs. Their bodies are about an inch long, with a leg span that reaches up to 5 inches wide. Cane spiders are brown, with a cream-colored band encircling the top of their backs, and black bands or spots on their legs. Male cane spiders have pale patches behind their eyes and longer legs than females, while females have larger abdomens.
Habitat

Cane spiders are found in Hawaii, Florida, Georgia, Alabama, Louisiana, Texas, California, Southeast Asia, Australia and the Caribbean. They frequent sugar cane fields, avocado and banana groves and forests, hiding in tree holes and under bark. Cane spiders can't tolerate cold temperatures. Their flat bodies fit in tiny cracks, enabling them to find their way into homes, heated garages, outbuildings and greenhouses to keep warm.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Misha needed her annual bath.  She was not happy about it either.  She's back inside, sitting in the corner, pouting.  Might take a whole day to dry her out.

This is the face of an UNhappy, soggy, doggy.


----------



## Doc

Bacon Seeds.


----------



## Melensdad

Misha this morning.  

Totally deaf now, but responds to hand signals so clearly we can still 'talk' with her and she understands what we motion.

She can no longer stand up by herself.  The front 1/2 of her body works fine and is still strong as ever.  The back 1/2 of her body is weakened, but its because of her neurological disorder that makes the back 1/2 only partially responsive.  Once we help her stand up she gets around pretty well.  She can still pull pretty hard in a straight line, but if she tries to turn around too quickly she stumbles and stairs are a problem for her.  Unfortunately her disease is progressing, I'd guess she has a few more months before she won't be able to walk?  It just depends.  Pretty sad actually.

Still, she seems like a happy dog


----------



## Doc

Looking for a dentist ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Looking for a dentist ....



Love it!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Cecil the Lion, the true story.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mommy dog shedding tears after being rescued with her puppies


http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRV0WQ7_460sv.mp4


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Dmorency

This is why you should never swallow gum!


----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Gorgeous Gretchen, the Patriotic Pup!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Gorgeous Gretchen, the Patriotic Pup!!


woof!!


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Misha in her wheelchair.  She is not fond of it.  But it does help her get around.


----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> Misha in her wheelchair.  She is not fond of it.  But it does help her get around.



All's it needs are cup holders.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Is the little calico living with you and Gretchen now?  A cutie for sure!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh no, that's just a kitty pic I found for Caturday on NCT last week.
Gretch despises cats.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

Ok, everyone sing along now ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Ok, everyone sing along now ....



Okay!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fQwJdXFQlU"]VINTAGE 1967 ARMOUR HOT DOGS COMMERCIAL - KIDS MARCHING & SINGING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Mama and baby


----------



## Doc

Unbelieveable.  Too Kewl.


----------



## Melensdad

I hear they taste like chicken...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> ...



This might be a little to explain to you car insurance company.


----------



## Doc

8 ton Orca jumping 15 feet out of the water!
Photo by Christopher Swann


----------



## JimVT

snake eating a slug that I seen on a trail


----------



## Doc

White Lions


----------



## Doc

Best photo bomb ever.


----------



## pirate_girl

beeeeeep!


----------



## pirate_girl

Crusoe; Celebrity Dachshund 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=173&v=1Xds8pp3ASk


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> beeeeeep!



That cat looks just like my son's cat, Remy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> That cat looks just like my son's cat, Remy.


Yes it does!


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjasNj8gLvU"]Never bring a bear to a catfight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Can you tell which one is different.   LOL


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Mama and baby tigers


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> Mama and baby tigers



YOU just wait until your Father gets home!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Mailed from Saint Michael, Alaska to Mrs. Berta Stephon of Portland, Oregon on September 7, 1908:
Bob Griffis, U.S. Mail Carrier - Behring Sea, Alaska

http://cardboardamerica.org/post/131155005847/bob-griffis-us-mail-carrier-behring-sea


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Last known picture of Bob.


----------



## Av8r3400

My kittens found out what a drop ceiling is...


----------



## Catavenger

My cat Victoria enjoys the company of her old friend Sylvester and her new friend Tweety.


----------



## Doc

I canoe do you?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## squerly

Teamwork.


----------



## Kane

Sweet pics of the Shepherds, squerly.  The handsome pair really sticks together.  (groan)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Cow Photobombing Horse pic


----------



## squerly

OK, and that's funny.  But how the hell did that horse get between the bars of the fence in the first place????


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> OK, and that's funny.  But how the hell did that horse get between the bars of the fence in the first place????


No clue.   I just found the pic.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

I could use one of those guys to keep the squirrels and moles out of my yard.


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> I could use one of those guys to keep the squirrels and moles out of my yard.


I like the little black and tan on the far left.
It's like he's saying, hey! these glasses are cool.
Who am I kiddin', I'd take them all.


----------



## Doc

Dolphin Jump


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> Dolphin Jump



I've seen that more than once.  Also had a whale breach so close to me that I got wet.  Wonderful!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Leave your door open while unloading groceries and get a big surprise


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Giraffe vs Cougar or Mtn Lion (not sure which)


----------



## Doc

Planned attack.   Wonder what made him do this?  A dare?


----------



## pirate_girl

yup! that's exactly how it works


----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> Giraffe vs Cougar or Mtn Lion (not sure which)



Lioness.  And ouch…  




Chester says no paperwork for you!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Dog comforts his owner who is going through a physical breakdown due to Asperger's syndrome.*

Good boy.. 

http://9gag.com/gag/aQn09wz


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

One day ....


----------



## Doc

Visitors.   Kewl pic


----------



## Doc

Baby Owls, to cute


----------



## Doc

All food must be tested LOL


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Young deer


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Box of Chocolates


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Bears playing follow the leader ....


----------



## Doc

Raptor


----------



## Doc

He took my squeaky toy


----------



## Doc

Mine!    No, MINE.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Small Dogs Rule ....just ask em.


----------



## Doc

Game cam shows why the cats have been disappearing ....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pirate_girl said:


>



that would be my Dog, Boss Dog everything is a target or sexy.


----------



## Doc

Cow Pretty Girl.  lol


----------



## squerly

.....


----------



## Doc

Chicken Abby Road ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Rotties


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Difference in Alligator vs Crocodile


----------



## Doc

What is Taco Cat Spelled backwards?


----------



## Doc

Elephant Family Photo


----------



## JimVT

our migrating  turkey vultures are back . I had 9 circling the house sunday.
we have a good updraft over our home. this one was drying or getting warm . seen from my kitchen window.


----------



## pirate_girl

My idea of Heaven.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mine too except all cocker spaniels. 

(Miss Unhappy on the way to the vet)


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## EastTexFrank

Dmorency said:


>



I could use that dog to tidy up my yard after the storm 2 days ago.


----------



## Doc

Fish Trapped in Jelly Fish ...


----------



## Big Dog

EastTexFrank said:


> I could use that dog to tidy up my yard after the storm 2 days ago.



When my wife runs into something while mowing she calls Beaux and he cleans the path for her .................


----------



## pirate_girl

.......

That look..


----------



## waybomb

How to fix a round cage.
NSFW parrot talk.................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM8aBESf8EI"]How to fix a round cage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

waybomb said:


> How to fix a round cage.
> NSFW parrot talk.................
> 
> How to fix a round cage - YouTube


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Ironman

Our new hummerbird.


----------



## Doc

Wife saved a hummingbird stuck in our garage.  She got it in her hands, said it was so soft, and then let it out the window.   Very kewl.

As opposed to the cat.  The humidity got him.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Biker Dog.  Ain't he Kewl.


----------



## Doc

Squirrels are like tennis balls thrown by God.


----------



## Doc

Are you sure the spider is gone?


----------



## Doc

What kind of squirrel is that?


----------



## Catavenger

Fierce Jungle Cat






My cat Victoria


----------



## Melensdad

By night the fierce Chucacabra stalks its prey, but by day she turns into Walter the Silky Terrier puppy


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Tim and dogs on a recent boat ride they all fight foir the bow of the boat


----------



## pirate_girl

Charlie and Boots.
My newest Grandpets.

Both rescued from the shelter.


----------



## zekeusa

Very Cute! Good luck with them!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Very Cute! Good luck with them!



I'll see them occasionally.

My eldest son took my eldest Granddaughter to the shelter.
She wanted a cat, but the woman said she had a brother and they'd like it to be a package deal.
And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Catavenger

I am not sure what to make of this picture sent (no doubt) by someone out to blackmail Admiral Toronto.
Does it depict the evil mastermind behind the puppet Hillary? That would sure explain where she gets her screeching voice that sounds like cats fighting?
Surely he isn't making her walk the plank?
Perhaps he is just hiding behind her hoping that anyone who looks at her stern image will shudder and look away?

Or is it something _far more sinister!_


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Turtle action


----------



## pirate_girl

My Grandcat Boots


----------



## Doc

So ....how did they measure?  40 gallons!!!  OMG.


----------



## pirate_girl

Last good picture I took of Gretchen.


----------



## Doc

Elephant Story


----------



## Doc

Moo-shoe=pork


----------



## Doc

The wolf pack.   Interesting.


----------



## Doc

People in Sleeping bags ...


----------



## Doc

Unreal!!!   A NopeFish.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I swallowed two pieces of string . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I had a chick-fil-a chicken biscuit for breakfast.


----------



## zekeusa

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=88909&stc=1&d=1486061243    My English Bull Terrier @ 14 weeks. They don't stay puppies long enough! Oh yea....the scratch on his nose is from the cat!


----------



## Doc

24 Rattlesnakes found in house in Texas, one of them in the toilet.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...attlesnake-slithers-up-texas-toilet/97439680/

It was a problem beyond a plumber's expertise.

A Western Diamondback rattlesnake wormed its way up the plumbing of a Texas home and surfaced in a family's toilet bowl.

Nathan Hawkins, the owner of Abilene, Texas-based Big Country Snake Removal, said a young boy first found the snake slithering in the toilet on Jan. 26. He tried to flush the creature down. But he only startled it and caused the snake to come further out of the toilet.

Hawkins, who got a call from the boy's dad, arrived in 30 minutes to find the boy's mom had killed the snake.


----------



## Av8r3400

When kittens discover what a dropped ceiling is and what's above it...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Please close the gate


----------



## Jim_S RIP

God, I'm cute!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Handle every stressful situation like a dog . . .


----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVw35GWNms4"]Manta Rescue! - YouTube[/ame] 

From the comments: 

"I am a marine biologist studying the mantas in Ticao. Wanted to tell you the same manta (now nicknamed Jane, if that's ok by you) came back today (25 october 2014), sstayed for a few hours, and looked healthy and happy  Best wishes, Yotam﻿"


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


>





Desert Dude said:


>




I can see those.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The cat slipped and fell . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I did the math. We can't afford the cat.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We saved you a spot.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beware of the dog.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm not sure who dug up the garden . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm a towel


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LMBO


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

sigh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> sigh!!!!!!!!!!


I believe it's time, girl friend, to let another into your life.  Not a replacement - it could never be that - but a new friend to share your days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> I believe it's time, girl friend, to let another into your life.  Not a replacement - it could never be that - but a new friend to share your days.



Someday...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Marley and Thunder having a ruff day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Dachshund love 4ever..


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> ......



I know what breed THAT dog is!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

April sunset on Boca Grande FL with my new rescue "Frank"


----------



## Doc

Hi Tom.   We were at Fort Walton beach FL about that same time.

-------------
Interesting facts about Possums:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Just posted this on NCT as part of Doggerday


----------



## MrLiberty

Hello, Darwin Awards................

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...ies-kiss-cottonmouth-snake-hospitalized-bite/








> One Florida man learned the hard way that water moccasins do not make the best kissing partners. According to Fox 13,  18-year-old Austin Hatfield of Wimauma was hospitalized last Saturday  after being bitten by a cottonmouth while attempting to kiss it.
> 
> 
> Friends said that Hatfield had captured the snake from his  girlfriend’s yard several days before and was keeping it in a  pillowcase. Hatfield occasionally took the snake out to kiss it on the  mouth, but on Saturday, the snake decided to end the relationship.
> 
> 
> “He took it out, put it on his chest and it was acting funny, and it  jumped up and got him,” said Jason Belcher, who witnessed the attack.  “He ripped it off his face, threw it on the ground and he started  swelling up immediately. It was pretty frightening.”




continued at site...............


----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


> Hello, Darwin Awards................
> 
> https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...ies-kiss-cottonmouth-snake-hospitalized-bite/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continued at site...............


What a maroon!  These snakes frequently bite multiple times; he's damn lucky he's still seeing the grass from the green side.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm starting to like pigeons


----------



## Doc

Kittens ...free to good home.


----------



## Doc

Can you see Friday yet?


----------



## Doc

So, I'm just sitting here ...


----------



## Doc

Pitt Bull Dachshund Mix


----------



## Doc

Dog or Cat???


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Dog or Cat???



Dat is possibly a Cog.


----------



## Doc

Beautiful Owl in flight.


----------



## Doc

All cats think this way ...don't they?


----------



## Doc

Family Photo


----------



## Melensdad

I was gone for 10 min.

Came back in, let Mitty out, he was so excited to see me he pee'd on my foot


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwww! 
That face!


----------



## Melensdad

truth


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> truth



You should hear a cat ready to hack up a hair ball.. omg..


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> You should hear a cat ready to hack up a hair ball.. omg..



uhmmm ... no thanks.  I'll take your word on that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> uhmmm ... no thanks.  I'll take your word on that.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsAxsoq0SYs"]Talking Kitty - Hairball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

My Buddy Toronto lazing on the couch.


----------



## pirate_girl

My Granddaughter found a dog, or did he find her?

Meet Jack.


----------



## Melensdad

Walter has been sick for a couple days.  On the mend now, actually I think she is fine now.  She had an intestinal bug earlier this week and was miserable.  3 vet visits in 2 days.  But got her on the right meds and she turned around quickly.


----------



## deand1

Our Nellie, in the chocolate coat on the right.  She is in her third month of formal retriever training with Gem State kennels in Kuna ID.  This is the Hold command.


----------



## pirate_girl

Linda Hart rode out Hurricane Harvey in their trailer near Bronte Street in Fulton, Texas. She said she held hands with her husband William and prayed they would survive. They didn't evacuate because of their dogs. "If I can't take my dogs you leave me right where I am," Hart said.


----------



## Doc

Knock Knock ....


----------



## Doc

... somewhere in Alaska:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

New addition to the family. She's a 6yr old min pin shitzhu mix. Very well behaved. Good lap dog. Marley and Thunder both accepted her right away. She's not the cutest thing in the world but has a good personality.


----------



## Doc

Polar Bears Resting


----------



## Doc

Mama Elephant and her baby.  Majestic.  :heart:


----------



## Doc

Alligator with nose sticking out of ice.
 I suppose it's warmer for the him under water, so to breath he puts his nose up and out.   Much like we put a foot or two on top of the covers to get comfortable.


----------



## Doc

Chickens the pet that ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

..  ..  ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Doctor is in . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bucket list


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Meet Muggsie the wiener dog!
She is the pet of a long time friend of mine.
She even likes shopping at Home Depot


----------



## Doc

Doe Line Up


----------



## nixon

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Grace and her two new boy pups!

@ 2 hours old!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kind of hard to tell but they are cocker spaniels.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Meet Muggsie the wiener dog!
> She is the pet of a long time friend of mine.
> She even likes shopping at Home Depot


Reminds me of cooper. He's a dachshund chiwauwa mix.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Grace and her two new boy pups!
> 
> @ 2 hours old!



Update:

Day and a half. Light colored little guy doesn’t have all his hair yet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cuties. What breed?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cuties. What breed?



They are cute cuddly puppies now.  

They will be cocker spaniels when they grow up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> They are cute cuddly puppies now.
> 
> They will be cocker spaniels when they grow up.


Cute. We considered a cocker spaniel but cooper was available locally and we figured might as well support a local rescue. They had 3 of them from one of the reserves up here. 

It's sad. Some of the reserves have so many stray dogs running around they have to round them up and euthanize them a couple times a year.


----------



## Doc

If you think your dog is safe from coyotes behind a chain link fence...think again


----------



## Doc

Spring time is around the corner. Mama rattlers will be emerging with newly hatched young. They seek warm sunshine to lay in and nurse their young. Watch your dogs and children. They become aggressive and will chase you.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Happy Elephant aka Dumbo in Training


----------



## pirate_girl

My grandbird ...and Kasey.
Birds name is Ariel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper waiting patiently for breakfast.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was a couple days ago next door to my kids grandparents.


----------



## Danang Sailor

nixon said:


> View attachment 96729


Odds are 15 to 1 in favor of the bird!


----------



## Doc

Swans


----------



## Doc

A Bear in a pond


----------



## Doc

Mr. Mike Powell, Legacy Taxidermy, Lavon Tx.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Baby sloths.
Oooh I want one lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kick my seat again . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I found where Scooby lives!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Mustangs

In Williams Square, Las Colinas

Irving, Tx


----------



## Catavenger

Victoria (L) & Calgary (R) Fresh from the Orange Tree


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gotta poop . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No burritos . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Wolfpack Order


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you are buried . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Mitty had some 'boy parts' removed on Tuesday and was recovering.  Happy to report he is lifting his leg outside and not holding a grudge against me for taking him to be neutered.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice dog. What breed is he?


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice dog. What breed is he?



Australian Shepherd.

He is a week or two shy of 1 year old.  

His coloring is typical of those that show the "*red Merle*" gene as dominant, showing the tan nose and mottled/spotted shades of red/tan/white fur.   His coloring looks darker in the photo than in real life  ...  There is also a "*blue Merle*" coloration that is various mottled/spotted shades of blue/grey with a black nose.  But the most common coloration is probably a variation of *tri-color* black/brown/white.

Current weight is 47#, he will probably pick up another 5 to 7 pounds at full maturity as the normal weight range is 50-60# for a male.  So a medium size dog.  He thinks he is a small dog, loves to crawl up into your lap.  I think living with 3 much smaller dogs makes him think he is a small dog.

He is a very 'sweet' dog.  Loves companionship, clearly a pack type dog.  Follows me everywhere, can't even go to the bathroom alone   The breed is very very different than the Akitas and Malamutes we've had for the past 30+ years.  Those are very independent dogs, somewhat aloof, happy to sit and watch over the family but not sit on your lap!  By comparison, this dog seems 'needy' while the Akitas and Malamutes seemed to enjoy being loyal but apart.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon

jim slagle said:


> . . . . . . . . .



Given how things have been lately , I’d be willing to bet real money that some special little snowflake would call in a Clan sighting if they saw that !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NEVER leave your children alone with a pit bull!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How fast . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

An article from the Crescent...
Them thar eagles are making the papers.
This was in last Sunday's.
6 now at the dam!


----------



## luvs

jim slagle said:


> How fast . . .



almost tinkled my britches-- again-- how yins make me  nothing new--


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mr Moose


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Its not where you go . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You were right . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ruining fun for everyone . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Easter bunny?


----------



## Catavenger

Yet another of my cats. This one is Alberta


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Yet another of my cats. This one is Alberta


The chair says she was made in China.


Cute kitty!


----------



## pirate_girl

So I got close enough to one of the many Canadian geese that visits the pond.
They've been acting all territorial and get a little hissy lately.
Anywho....zoomed, then changed the pics properties... now it looks like a painting.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Eagles are coming back strong in are area also.  Good pic PG.  

-----------------------
Check this out.  How in the world did the get all of the doggies to sit still and to look at camera.  Amazing pic.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> Check this out.  How in the world did the get all of the doggies to sit still and to look at camera.  Amazing pic.


Hold a treat or piece of meat in your hand next to the camera.  My dog knows she must sit before getting it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Marley Thunder and Cooper having a ruff evening.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


>



 yipes!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

luvs said:


> yipes!!


 Well, kinda ... but at least his chompers are zip-tied shut!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is Rambo.
The newest grandpet.

Jeff got him at the shelter a little while ago.

He's 11, a Pom mix.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Found nemo!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kissy is 14.  Really likes to have her tummy rubbed.

She has climbed up and lain in my arms like this since she was a tiny puppy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Awww Kissy is a dollie!
Geez Jim, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before.
After all these years! Haha


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Awww Kissy is a dollie!



That was Sunday. She went to the beauty parlor this morning for her summer do. Shes cut down, short haired all over.  



pirate_girl said:


> Geez Jim, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before.



First time in years the camera didn’t break when someone took my picture!  

There’s a picture of me in a thread around here somewhere.  One sushi started I think.   “What we look like” or something similar. Maybe 8 or 10 years ago??


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, I remember now.
It was an extreme close up.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My dog is Infantry!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. That's Cooper sleeping on top of Marley. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh my heart..


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Jeff was heading to Pittsburgh a couple of days ago.
Along 30 outside of Canton he spotted this bear.
There was also a bear that walked into the entrance of a shopping mall and freaked people out. Lol



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=HIly-rP2IFU&feature=share"]Look at the Bears - Boomerang Yogi Bear Promo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

The ducks.
I helped Ali put them in this tote to swim for a while.
The solid yellow one in the front center is my favourite.
Lots of personality and likes to be held.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The ducks.
> I helped Ali put them in this tote to swim for a while.
> The solid yellow one in the front center is my favourite.
> Lots of personality and likes to be held.



Quack, quack,


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Buying cookies . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Water fountain . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thats my dog!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100745



Thanks!

Good friend in Missouri has a doxie. He really enjoys doxie pics so this one is on the way.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Is there . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Last evenings visitor.
They come out of the clearing to reach up and eat from the trees before night sets in.
They walk down and drink from the pond too.


----------



## Doc

Get off the couch


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

First featured in FF in December of 05', Beaux was 1 year old!


Then a few years later ...............





Now a few months from 14 yo with arthritic knees, he is Cheryl and I's world!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

He's a great looking dog


----------



## nixon

Well, I bought this frog to try to thin out some of the bugs we get around here . Think I’m going to take it back ,and ask for a refund before it starves to death .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Deer in gift shop in Fort Collins CO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ignore the camera . . .


----------



## Doc

Elephant and lioness


----------



## Jim_S RIP

0 days . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fireworks!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Angelface

This..


----------



## Doc

Dogs .....


----------



## zekeusa

That's My Boy! He only eats rights


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This from over at the dam.
Dayum lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, they're growing.
Allowed outside all by themselves now until dark.


----------



## pirate_girl

Picasso had a wiener dog.
It's name was Lump.


----------



## pirate_girl

Visiting the way back machine, Jeff and Belvedere.
Gosh that was back when he and Misty were still together.. and he was an Akron cop.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cats . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Buds forever


----------



## zekeusa

nixon said:


> View attachment 101693



Can you help me out with a sandwich??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101730



Bad Kitty.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Coyotes . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Partners in crime...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reading the instructions . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This one kind of falls into the pet category!


----------



## pirate_girl

Kiwi with his sisters.


----------



## JimVT

pirate_girl said:


> Kiwi with his sisters.
> 
> View attachment 102055


how do you get them to come home?


----------



## pirate_girl

JimVT said:


> how do you get them to come home?



They are home.
They don't go far, but are getting a little brave during the day with wandering into the woods.
Right now they're sitting on the pond bank in a huddle. If the coons or foxes come out at night, they skidaddle into the pond. 
Hope they keep doing that.
They were going to be cooped, but I guess that idea has gone kaput.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brake type . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Soon . . .


----------



## Doc

Touchdown turtle!!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Or the sun on my belly feels sooo good!


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Awww, I miss kiwi.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon

Good Morning !


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! View attachment 103283




The coffee cup yours or the dog’s?


----------



## Doc

Who goes there?


----------



## zekeusa

Now that's a real Dog!


----------



## Danang Sailor

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! View attachment 103283


Darned good coffee, there!  Their "Murdered Out"  Dark Roast will definitely get your eyes open and your motor running in the morning.  (Not for the faint of heart.)  And the company is 100% veteran owned.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

I Love English Bulls! l


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If your dog poops ....


----------



## emceeghee

Mut and Jeff
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Crybaby . . .

Family dog when I was a kid.  She loved basketball.  She would steal it while someone was dribbling, put her shoulder into it and run pushing it all over the yard. 

Circa 1960 - 1961. 

Picture must be from late July or August. Thats what a Texas lawn looks like in the summer if you don't water.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

2018 Pennsylvania Elk Cam Goes Live

Ammoland Inc. Posted on September 10, 2018 by Ammoland.
A

https://www.ammoland.com/2018/09/2018-pennsylvania-elk-cam-goes-live/#axzz5QkdCbvc4

Pennsylvania – -(AmmoLand.com)- Each September, thousands of visitors make their way to Pennsylvania's elk country to experience for themselves the wonder of the bugling season.

And while there's nothing quite like seeing a giant bull up close, or feeling your ribcage resonate as it lets loose an ear-splitting bugle, the opportunity again has come to get a glimpse of Pennsylvania's prime time for elk – without ever having to leave home.

The Pennsylvania Game Commission again has installed a camera on State Game Lands 311 in Elk County, in a field that typically is a hub of elk activity as the bugling season heats up. The camera was installed with help from the state Department of Conservation and Natural Resources’ Bureau of Forestry and the Northcentral Regional Planning and Development Commission. Video and sound from the camera are being live-streamed at www.pgc.pa.gov, and viewers can expect not only to see elk but turkeys, deer, and other wildlife, as well.

The live stream, which is provided by the Game Commission’s partner, HDOnTap, is the latest in a string of real-time wildlife-watching opportunities offered by the Game Commission.

The stream can be accessed at the home page of the Game Commission’s website by clicking on the Elk Country Live Stream button. The page also contains information on Pennsylvania’s elk, where to view them and provides a link to the Pennsylvania Great Outdoors website, which provides all sorts of handy information for anyone visiting elk country. The live stream is slated to run until the end of the bugling season, likely sometime in mid-October. The top time to see elk on camera is late in the afternoon.

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/Elk/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Perfection!
?


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Look who is in the lead?
My but they've grown.
The mallards even look like mallards now.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Look who is in the lead?
> My but they've grown.
> The mallards even look like mallards now.



Yes they have grown.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Mitty (L) and Walter (R)


----------



## pirate_girl

Doing what doggies do best!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Melensdad said:


> Mitty (L) and Walter (R)


You've lost your place on the couch.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mitty's precious with the paws crossed.


----------



## zekeusa

OhioTC18 said:


> You've lost your place on the couch.



We're gonna need more couches!!


----------



## Doc

Epic trail cam pic


----------



## Doc

A family went camping 30 years ago.  The mom began hearing strange noises in the middle of the night. She stuck her camera outside the tent and snapped this photo.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Now that's a talented ( and useful) dog.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When asked what I did . . .


----------



## Doc

Looks like a dead fish ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Raccoons, hogs, and possums


----------



## Doc

Wolves ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Only in Texas . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Only in Texas . .



That's an Oklahoma permit.  Must be a tourist!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> That's an Oklahoma permit.  Must be a tourist!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## zekeusa

Dog in Box.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Deer hit by car caught on body cam


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dayum. I just hit one two weeks ago.


----------



## Danang Sailor

[/FONT]





NorthernRedneck said:


> Dayum. I just hit one two weeks ago.



One of those walking venison farms used the front of my '66 VW Camper to commit suicide in Dember '69.  It did an incredible amount of damage.


----------



## pirate_girl

Miss Germany and my grandbird, Ariel.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

https://disq.us/url?url=https://twi...6384:twwADA19F7pXkLcKG_BUMKd1Xe0&cuid=1597781


----------



## Jim_S RIP

...... .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dogs are awesome!!!!

Seriously one of the best photos ever...
Farm dogs leading their cattle out of the flood in Florida and to safety. 
All of these animals got out of the flood safe.


----------



## pirate_girl

Multi-tasking..homework and pumpkin carving.
With a little help from her friend.


----------



## Doc

Bed and Breakfast ...


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm pretty sure it had a broken wing.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Kissy is 14.  Really likes to have her tummy rubbed.
> 
> She has climbed up and lain in my arms like this since she was a tiny puppy.



I’ve lost my best friend. 

Lymphoma.

She didn’t suffer but she was going downhill fast. 

The Vet put her to rest this afternoon


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I’ve lost my best friend.
> 
> Lymphoma.
> 
> She didn’t suffer but she was going downhill fast.
> 
> The Vet put her to rest this afternoon



Oh Jim. 
I'm so sorry.
I'll give you the same words a very kind friend said to me after Gretchen passed.
The fact that she lived 14 years is proof of how loved and well taken care of she was.
Rest well in doggy Heaven, Kissy.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oh Jim.
> I'm so sorry.
> I'll give you the same words a very kind friend said to me after Gretchen passed.
> The fact that she lived 14 years is proof of how loved and well taken care of she was.
> Rest well in doggy Heaven, Kissy.



Thank you.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Thank you.



You bet.


----------



## Doc

Jim, 
So sorry for your loss.   So tough.  
I'll share for you what you shared to me in a time when I was in your shoes.

LEND ME A PUP 
I will lend to you for awhile, 
a pup, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives 
and mourn him when he's dead. 
Maybe twelve or fourteen years, 
or maybe two or three. 
But will you, 'till I call him back, 
take care of him for me? 
He'll bring his charms to gladden you 
and (should his stay be brief) 
you'll always have his memories 
as solace for your grief. 
I cannot promise he will stay, 
since all from earth return 
But there are lessons taught below 
I want this pup to learn. 
I've looked the whole world over 
in search of teachers true, 
And from the folk that crowd life's land 
I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love 
Nor think the labour vain, 
Nor hate me when I come to take 
my sweet Pup back again? 
I fancied that I heard them say 
"Dear Lord Thy Will be Done," 
For all the joys this Pup will bring, 
the risk of grief we'll run. 
We'll shelter him with tenderness, 
we'll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we've known 
forever grateful stay 
But should you call him back 
much sooner than we've planned, 
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, 
and try to understand. 
If, by our love, we've managed, 
your wishes to achieve 
In memory of him we loved, 
to help us while we grieve, 
When our faithful bundle 
departs this world of strife, 
We'll have yet another Pup 
and love him all his life. 
~author unknown~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Jim,
> So sorry for your loss.   So tough.
> I'll share for you what you shared to me in a time when I was in your shoes.
> 
> LEND ME A PUP
> I will lend to you for awhile,
> a pup, God said,
> For you to love him while he lives
> and mourn him when he's dead.
> Maybe twelve or fourteen years,
> or maybe two or three.
> But will you, 'till I call him back,
> take care of him for me?
> He'll bring his charms to gladden you
> and (should his stay be brief)
> you'll always have his memories
> as solace for your grief.
> I cannot promise he will stay,
> since all from earth return
> But there are lessons taught below
> I want this pup to learn.
> I've looked the whole world over
> in search of teachers true,
> And from the folk that crowd life's land
> I have chosen you.
> Now will you give him all your love
> Nor think the labour vain,
> Nor hate me when I come to take
> my sweet Pup back again?
> I fancied that I heard them say
> "Dear Lord Thy Will be Done,"
> For all the joys this Pup will bring,
> the risk of grief we'll run.
> We'll shelter him with tenderness,
> we'll love him while we may,
> And for the happiness we've known
> forever grateful stay
> But should you call him back
> much sooner than we've planned,
> We'll brave the bitter grief that comes,
> and try to understand.
> If, by our love, we've managed,
> your wishes to achieve
> In memory of him we loved,
> to help us while we grieve,
> When our faithful bundle
> departs this world of strife,
> We'll have yet another Pup
> and love him all his life.
> ~author unknown~



Thanks Greg.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


>



Thanks PG. exactly the way I feel. 

She spent a lot of time in my lap last couple of weeks. She quit eating the dry kibble so I was feeding her chicken and turkey.  She would eat, then fall asleep. She’s always loved baths and seemed to really feel good afterwards so she had several baths recently.


----------



## tinbender

We had to say good bye to our old Springer Spaniel buddy two weeks ago today.  A couple of friends sent a couple of quotes that are so true about our canine friends.

 1.  The toughest day of having a dog as a friend is the day we have to say good bye. 


2."We should always aspire to be the person our dog thinks we are. "      Think about that for a bit.  They love us unconditionally. 

    Sorry to hear of your loss. The older I get the tougher it is to tell a friend good bye.  I truly feel your pain. Your friend is no longer suffering.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

tinbender said:


> We had to say good bye to our old Springer Spaniel buddy two weeks ago today.  A couple of friends sent a couple of quotes that are so true about our canine friends.
> 
> 1.  The toughest day of having a dog as a friend is the day we have to say good bye.
> 
> 
> 2."We should always aspire to be the person our dog thinks we are. "      Think about that for a bit.  They love us unconditionally.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss. The older I get the tougher it is to tell a friend good bye.  I truly feel your pain. Your friend is no longer suffering.



So sorry to hear about Buddy. I know how you feel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awwww. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Doc

Time to ....


----------



## nixon

jim slagle said:


> I’ve lost my best friend.
> 
> Lymphoma.
> 
> She didn’t suffer but she was going downhill fast.
> 
> The Vet put her to rest this afternoon



Sorry to read this ,Jim . Jan ,and I went through that heartbreaking fight with Forrest . So, I know how difficult it is to be without the friend that had such a great presence in our lives . 
All the best to you , John .


----------



## bczoom

So sorry to hear about your loss Jim.  A sad day indeed.


----------



## Doc

If your dog does poo ....


----------



## zekeusa

Kissy is with the angels! So Sorry for your loss!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Nixon, so sorry to hear about your loss.  I've only ever had to put one dog to sleep and it's the hardest thing that I've ever had to do in my life.


----------



## nixon

EastTexFrank said:


> Nixon, so sorry to hear about your loss.  I've only ever had to put one dog to sleep and it's the hardest thing that I've ever had to do in my life.



Thank You for the kind words . Forrest was my best bud . Watching him take his last breath still hurts so badly . It’s a feeling that I don’t wish on anyone . I didn’t want him to suffer ,but I didn’t want him to go .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Catnip may have been involved.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you think about it . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Four deer in a canoe.


----------



## zekeusa

What is one to do???


----------



## Doc

Ready for winter ... a really looonnnngggg winter.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Badass


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Awesome pic, but I want to see what's under the tree scaring the bears.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thunderstick?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Our neighbour George the Annoying's dogs.
Pepe and Jojo.
They only know gay Spanish.
True story..


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy cow!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> View attachment 106535


looks more like a deer than a cow.  lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

Haha..


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> View attachment 106535



WOW! That looks like a Boone and Crockett Non-typical Award Winner!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106860


Air Moose!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TRAPPED!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Should I tell them . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We taught cooper and thunder to play tug of war.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Canine Support Center . . .


----------



## nixon

Playcat center fold for November 2018 .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Meals on wheels in Canada


----------



## pirate_girl

He and her Majesty.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://youtu.be/OOwxrg1F350


----------



## pirate_girl

So four deer walk into a convenience store...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

Eagle with tips touching water


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeff sent me pics of an owl he snapped this morning.


----------



## Doc

Moose meets car.   




> Yup, it's real. The guy actually walked away from his bullwinkle encounter. From Northern Ontario.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Moose meets car.



I saw the results of that when I worked in Wyoming only in that case the moose rolled across the hood, over the roof and off the back.  The results were the same.  The lady, the wife of one of my workmates, survived by unlatching her seatbelt and throwing herself flat across the front seats.  When they finally got her out she was unharmed.  It always amazed me that someone would be that quick thinking when they only had fractions of a second to react … or she didn't have her seatbelt on in the first place.


----------



## pirate_girl

Perching.
Trees, toes..
It doesn't matter.
My grandbirds.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Free Bird . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The trade . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Two of my former gals at "the 'Crest".
With Santa and a reindeer.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

4 falling birds . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Everyone has something . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He sees you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why do . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

After visiting Grandma . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

At the Cotton Bowl


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What Do You Mean . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dog For Sale . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oldie but a goodie . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Stoned kitty.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yg9C60Yfwv8


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So apparently cooper thinks he's a pretzel. [emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Meet Luigi!


----------



## nixon




----------



## EastTexFrank

Nixon, that is so true.   All you have to do is look at our Gypsy standing there, tail wagging, staring at me, waiting to find out what "we" are about to do.


----------



## Doc

What if I told you ..


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dogs are welcome . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guess what day it is . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c1eY2lVIpe8"]bird  react to a magic trick and says WTF - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Walter in her pajamas


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sleepy puppies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	













Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Is this anyone we know?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The revolution has begun.


----------



## Doc

Baby bear with momma right behind ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper has a major overbite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cooper has a major overbite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


He's smiling lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dog eats roll of paper towels


----------



## Doc

Rough day when your dinner eats your lunch ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Not rain deer ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a ruff day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Midori is 14.
She ain't got no teefs!


----------



## Big Dog

Beaux is 14 1/2, still loves to go on rides. Arthritic back knees are slowing him down but he’s still got some good times ahead.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=402GHupS4rY"]BABY & GOAT TALKING , SCREAMING - YouTube[/ame]

Goat and baby.


----------



## Doc

Dog or sex toy.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

3 eggs now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy Mommy bird.


----------



## EastTexFrank

She does know that she's supposed to sit on them and not look at them trying to figure out how many more she needs to make a decent omelette.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> She does know that she's supposed to sit on them and not look at them trying to figure out how many more she needs to make a decent omelette.




We aren't even sure if they're fertilized.
But the way she's been so attentive to them, I'm guessing so.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Spay and neuter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Doc

A couple of baby Porcupines up close.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t worry bro, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Get a dog they said, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pup holder . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Epic Fetch! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He called me ugly!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There it is son . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bless you my son . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I lost the ball . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Woman attacked by pit bull!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you and your best friend . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teacup Yorkie for sale . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Last night . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mountain goat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another mountain goat . . .


----------



## Doc

Deer in dog house ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You were right . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Cute baby elephant ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Day 37:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now listen up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When I find that damn groundhog . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That feeling . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Day 34 . ..


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> ...



Sorry, but I don't believe that's a leopard.


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> Sorry, but I don't believe that's a leopard.



He didn't say it was.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> He didn't say it was.



The attachment is listed as *leopard.png*.  It doesn't matter.  It was a pretty picture.  I'm not sure what it is.  It might be an ocelot.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> The attachment is listed as *leopard.png*.  It doesn't matter.  It was a pretty picture.  I'm not sure what it is.  It might be an ocelot.


No problem ...I named it leopard, guessing at what it was.  I knew it looked different and didn't know what else it might be so that is what I called the pic.


----------



## Doc

This lioness, bear, and tiger have been inseparable since being rescued together 13 years ago.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Best friends . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That awkward moment . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dancing doggie.
Omg, this is so cute.

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CQewVIgrB6A"]Dancing dog Bhai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Never buy a dog . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hi, my name is STOPTHAT! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Any size box will do . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Even a 1,600 lb steer is welcome at Petco.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Bully goat..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper with one of his favorite toys. He grabs it and whips it around then taunts the other dogs with it. He loves playing fetch with it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Cooper is a cutie pie.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Cooper is a cutie pie.


Yes. He is. He's not a full doxie but has the shorter legs and markings/features of a long haired dachshund. His legs are a couple inches longer. But he can jump far. He doesn't get the height but launches from the floor 4 feet away and lands on all 4s on my lap. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

He looks like a Papshund.
A Papillon/ Dachshund mix.
https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/p/papshund.htm


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The cat traps . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A White Lion.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Say Cheese


----------



## Doc

Wolf vs Coyote size difference


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Doggy door.  
Safe because no one with a brain would go in that house uninvited.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The therapy dog . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

2 with bald eagles.
First is one my son captured of one standing next to his truck.

The second one with a turkey.
Apparently the turkey was just standing there dancing in a circle like it was marching. Lol
I dont know if that means it was frightened or not.


----------



## pirate_girl

What's that? Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Good dog!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

How to hypnotize a rooster.

Don't erase the line.

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_Up5UdwG0"]how to hypnotize a chicken with one line 2019 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This happened in Montreal.
The person in the car lived.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’ve been hiding from exercise . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cocker spaniel . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t break my window . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This old fella isn't afraid of no snake.
Now git!


----------



## Melensdad

Nelson & Mitty on the couch


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

What's going on?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I just want someone to . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My wireless doorbells . . .


----------



## Doc

Bulldog pups are so cute.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dog at work ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I trained my dog to fetch beer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Whadda you mean . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wheres your stupid spray bottle . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I JUST SAW A FIN! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.ladbible.com/news/animals-aussie-couple-find-huntsman-spider-eating-pygmy-possum-20190617


----------



## Doc

King of the hay ....


----------



## Doc

Love finds a way ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

New neighbor moved in next door . . .


----------



## Doc

To kewl for school ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My son Ty had just arrived home from work last night and went out to the west garage to look for something.
All the sudden this little guy ran up his pant leg onto his shoulder.
He thinks it's orphaned.
He fed it peanut butter on Ritz crackers. It also drank a little cream from a bowl.
Knowing him, he'll try to keep it as a pet.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pet friendly policy . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

Me and my kids.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fireworks? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wooden lion . . .


----------



## Doc

Pigeons concerned


----------



## Doc

Hello There ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Shout out to Hannah at Hannah Barron Outdoors on her Biggest CatFish 67lbs.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dog Party . . .


----------



## Melensdad

It started to thunder a bit too much for the dogs last night.  

Apparently the capacity of my La-Z-boy chair is 3


----------



## Doc

Coyotes in Indianapolis got brave with some family dogs.

Dustin Ecker has two dogs and a big backyard with a pond. The dogs love going in the yard that borders the woods, and it's easy to let the dogs out for the day where they can run and play.

But when Ecker's neighbor showed him a picture of what else was in the yard, the dogs likely won't be let out without supervision from now on, or at least until the spring when smaller prey animals come out.

One evening in late January, the dogs were let out into the backyard and two giant coyotes met them at the fence. The coyotes, or coyote-wolf hybrids, looked hungry.
https://www.wideopenpets.com/neighbor-looks-window-sees-dogs-face-face-huge-coyotes/


----------



## Bannedjoe

Here's 8 mins of exciting nonstop dog video action I made last summer.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpKhdblLydI"]Where's Mr. Gibbs? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Great Video!

I'll bet the dogs are tired after that type of run.  How did he beat you home?


----------



## Bannedjoe

Melensdad said:


> Great Video!
> 
> I'll bet the dogs are tired after that type of run.



Not really.
When it's not quite so hot, these two kids might get upwards of 8 miles a day.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Doc

I'll 2nd that.  Good video.     Ever see any rattlers or coyote out there?


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> I'll 2nd that.  Good video.     Ever see any rattlers or coyote out there?



We hear the coyotes, but rarely if ever see them.
We seem to have an understanding.
They don't come around the house, and I don't shoot them.
The same doesn't apply so well to the rattlers.

We had a pretty large influx of the snakes last year.
I can't tell you how many mornings I woke up to the wife's .410

This season, I've only whacked one or two.

I think we may have made a dent.

But there's a delicate balance.
Take out all the snakes, then the rats and mice move in.
We're very careful not to take out the bullsnakes, they look just like rattlers, but without the rattle.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 116219



Nice of McDonalds to build a perch so they could watch their flag.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m no wildlife expert . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

This is my girl, Abby.

We just got back from a 700 mile RT to breed her for the first time.
With the blessings of the Gods, we should have some top notch pedigreed Jack's soon.

The black and white is the stud.

*Now taking applications.


----------



## Doc

.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

partners in crime ...


----------



## Doc

PSA ...

The Month of August is Baby Copperhead Season. So watch out for those little YELLOW tails. They carry a lot of Venom.
Copperheads can have upwards of 20 babies but usually under 10.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you lied on the resume . . .


----------



## Doc

Cute times 2


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

You can’t ride your horse until you finish your homework!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

It finally happened!


----------



## Doc

Ahhhh


----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Pups in the oven.


----------



## pirate_girl

The dogs are like, "we had nothing to do with it".
Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## Melensdad

I took Nelson for a walk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Marley and cooper getting into it. It's mainly a growling and barking competition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

Puppies still in the oven.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Visitor at the barn . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Weeeeee


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Miss Abby and the Miss Abby 5.

Gave us a surprise four days early.
The miracle of birth is amazing.
Many more pics to come over the next 8-10 weeks I'm sure.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The bird watcher . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Meet Bull.
This is the first one with eyes opened yesterday.
The wife calls him Bull because he's the biggest of the litter.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> Meet Bull.
> This is the first one with eyes opened yesterday.
> The wife calls him Bull because he's the biggest of the litter.



We had a litter of black cockers years ago.  There was one boy twice the size of the others. Our Vet named him Mack, short for Mack Truck! :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

afternoon snack . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The emotional support dog . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

California Bear . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New security camera system . . .


----------



## Doc

The homeowner said that the buck shows up everyday, so they gave him a bed.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In many places . . .


----------



## Doc

Bulldog ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t look now but . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Bannedjoe

These kids are just about ready to play with!
(My favorite part!)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Puppies, puppies, puppies!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cU1QxohqaM&t=1s[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

This is Mr Gibbs.
It's kind of interesting. Some dogs seem to be able to see TV and computer screens, while others don't, or don't seem to care.
My wife got him hooked on the yootoobs.
Here's Mr Gibbs watching dog trials.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kids and dogs . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I help, I protect, I . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

These kids are growing up so fast!
Why hasn't someone come up with an injection to keep them this size?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UtWyUCvVXUQ[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Niece’s puppy’s first birthday


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Porch Pirate in a bear suit 
A
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CuFlWqC9KLY[/ame]
A


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

So a couple days ago we saw a mouse run under the refrigerator so we set out a few of the plastic snap traps baited with peanut butter along with those sticky live traps. Well, they work. Lol. The little bugger managed to get himself snapped in the trap then proceeded to flop around until he got caught in the sticky trap. And he was still alive. I carried him out and freed him from both traps. He ran a few feet then began trying to clean himself. I have my doubts he'll make it as the snap trap was on his head. When I removed it he was bleeding around his neck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I shouldn’t have put a doggie app on the ipad . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cute. I would be worried about scratches on the screen. 

Here's thunder and cooper cuddled up in front of the fireplace last night. Normally that's thunders bed. He's the short haired one. He's 13 and moving slower these days due to hip problems. His bottom teeth are all falling out.  Being a min pin chiwauwa mix, from what I can tell anyways, life expectancy is 11-14 years. We'll see. He's essentially on palliative care and doesn't live a very ruff life despite what he'll tell you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Albino cardinal


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper was quite relaxed last night by the tree.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

What has been seen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I did the math . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oh, Christmas Tree . .


----------



## Doc

///


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thank goodness you’re home . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Person of the Year . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Bockleman's horses, Minnie and Moses.
They give carriage rides around town.
This was at my place of work last Saturday.


----------



## Doc

Wow.  Beautiful.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It would be nice . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

For those who’ve never seen . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. A good friend of mine has chickens. Once of his kids received a remote control snowmobile for Christmas and decided to make a sleigh for it to give the chicken a ride. 


https://www.facebook.com/699052233/posts/3048425665186955/?substory_index=20


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thunder and Cooper flaked out in front of the fireplace. Thunder is the short haired one.  He's old and crippled with hip problems. Some days he has a hard time getting around. He's 13. Part pinscher part chihuahua. Life expectancy for that mix is 11-14 yrs from what I can tell.


----------



## Doc

Meet 'SweetPea'.    English Bulldog pup.   Not ours but wish she was.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sky raisins . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You play any dangerous sports . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The neighbor tells me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wireless doorbells . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Surfer dog . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What? . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

https://www.crossfireforum.org/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=935912


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gift for a Dachshund in a snow area . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Knock, knock . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Free kitten . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My friendship circle . . .


----------



## beagle hunter

jim slagle said:


> My friendship circle . . .


Guess i was ahead of my time


----------



## pirate_girl

Superman and King Pretzel.
The deer at Ty's place yesterday.


----------



## Doc

mamma bulldog with her pups


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I can tuck myself into my bed!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Missing dog. If anyone sees her . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When your landlord says . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

To do list . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

If I ever came across one of these, I'd drop dead in my tracks.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Asleep at the wheel - canine version!

Apologies to Ray Benson


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Well, I caught it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I didn’t do it! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This dog looks like . . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey I like that idea. I should do that to cooper. Every time I give him a plate to lick, his ears hang down into the food.


----------



## Doc

Just Imagine they are coming after you.   I'd sure have a mess in my pants.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If I was there with you, while you were shitting your pants, I'd whack you in the knee then run. I only have to run faster than the slowest person. Lmao


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Watch dogs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You thought dogs are hard to train . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

From my niece . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper is having a ruff day.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

Nelson, Mitty & Walter


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Hello up there you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I see a lot of them up here. They like to hang out at the dump with the gulls and ravens scavenging for food. It's not uncommon for me to see up to 20 of them perched up in the trees.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I see a lot of them up here. They like to hang out at the dump with the gulls and ravens scavenging for food. It's not uncommon for me to see up to 20 of them perched up in the trees.



I see them a lot around the large pond behind our apartment complex and across the road at a park.
Ty has been seeing more and more at the dam.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And that’s how it happened . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty was fishing in the pond today.
He didn't even know there were crappie in there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Family cat during the Spanish flu pandemic.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is Wilson . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you make someone food . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All the humans with muzzles . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jake The Seresto Dog . . .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0gZpQ6gSvI[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dachshund Jumps On Trampoline And Proceeds to Have The Time Of His Life

https://www.reshareworthy.com/dachshund-on-trampoline/


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Dachshund Jumps On Trampoline And Proceeds to Have The Time Of His Life
> 
> https://www.reshareworthy.com/dachshund-on-trampoline/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


>



I’m firmly in the cocker spaniel camp but a doxie would be a very close second!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Agenda . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That face you make . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My little friend was hungry


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The electric fence . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dogs and Cats . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branch Manager . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MveqXxB12YA[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

These aren't mine.
However, it's the same nest that is near the dam in Defiance.
A guy on one of my Facebook groups took them.
Of course he has a much better camera.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

This is Ollie.
He's huge!
My granddaughters treat him like a dog.
He loves to be held.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I love everybody . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breakfast in Bed!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

White squirrel


----------



## pirate_girl

Once again, Ty has proven his skills as the critter whisperer lol
Any animal will just walk up to him.
Birds, rabbits, deer, raccoons...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Social Distance service dogs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And so it begins . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m comfortable. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rounding them up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’ve caught the bait, LET’S GO FISHING!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fishing Partner


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How fast . . .


----------



## Doc

Copperhead Camo


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Travelers Insurance commercial



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea2elPCEfqk[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pergo flooring commercial :th_lmao:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgZh1-2F1R4[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elaina with her frog.
She wanted to keep it and sleep with it tonight.
Ty told her no.
This child is just like her Daddy.
Not afraid of any creepy crawlies.
I can't say the same for my other granddaughter Maddie.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Elaina with her frog.
> She wanted to keep it and sleep with it tonight.
> Ty told her no.
> This child is just like her Daddy.
> Not afraid of any creepy crawlies.
> I can't say the same for my other granddaughter Maddie.



Aw hell, I woulda let her sleep with it!

Then again, I'm not known for my great Dad qualities.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Aw hell, I woulda let her sleep with it!
> 
> Then again, I'm not known for my great Dad qualities.



Should I call him and say a guy named Joe said to let her?
I think she should call it Kermit, because her Nana loves Kermit.
:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Should I call him and say a guy named Joe said to let her?



Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You can bump Mom once, but twice . . .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

After my birthday with all the kids ranging from 1 to 5 i think my little moxie had enough for one day


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beep Beep, Jeep Jeep . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Peace was never an option . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you’re trying to get adopted first . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Number 43 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WTF . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

These are the geese who own the park.
They cross over Oakwood Avenue and make their way up the hill.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> These are the geese who own the park.
> They cross over Oakwood Avenue and make their way up the hill.
> View attachment 127677
> 
> View attachment 127678



Be careful around those things.  They can be aggressive at times.  I was working in Oklahoma and was fishing a small lake that had geese on it.  I don't know if I got too close to a nest or what but one of those things snuck up behind me and literally bit me on the ass.  It darned well hurt and left a bruise.  Ah! Life's experiences.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We saw the partridge family yesterday. I only caught a couple of the chicks on camera as the rest were too quick crossing the road.


----------



## Melensdad

That guilty look


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Jeff at his Dad's house on Father's Day.
Teaching Pretzel the Dachshund how to swim.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So thats how it works . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Agility dog . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Excuse me . . .


----------



## loboloco

EastTexFrank said:


> Be careful around those things.  They can be aggressive at times.  I was working in Oklahoma and was fishing a small lake that had geese on it.  I don't know if I got too close to a nest or what but one of those things snuck up behind me and literally bit me on the ass.  It darned well hurt and left a bruise.  Ah! Life's experiences.


Nope. All you have to do is be there.  Geese love to sneak up and bite butt for no reason at all.  If you're unlucky, they will miss and grab other parts.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Spider!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Exercise . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A couple of our regular visitors on the property.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sleeping puppy

Not mine


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dog train . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The weiner dog . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Start the car! Start the car! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One Horse Power . . .


----------



## Doc

A rare blonde female eagle has chosen her mate....
What a beautiful couple


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just sold . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Me going back to my truck . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Me going back to my truck . . .



:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There’s a reason I don’t have a cat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Yoga for dogs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Taking a nap with Woodstock . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Banking at the drive thru . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



Man, that is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Going for a swim . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When I . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t tease the cat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’re in trouble now. Wiley Coyote and Sylvester have teamed up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ouch!. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lettuce feed you! . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Broccoli . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My niece’s puppy is in the newspaper . . .
(She likes squirrels too!)


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hello up there you beautiful birdie!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Superman and a chick.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wait, wait . . . You’re telling me . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No comment . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good night everyone. Hope its a better day tomorrow!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129501


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What Ice Cream?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When I finish . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You’ve been gone all day . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My dog carried her bowl with her in case someone might fill it up for her


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There was a fly . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Everyone needs a pet like this!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I poop . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I see the problem . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Me 5 minutes . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Noooo that's not a real alligator.
Do you think I'm nuts?
:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130140
> 
> Noooo that's not a real alligator.
> Do you think I'm nuts?
> :th_lmao:



Glad you guys are having a good time!


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim_S said:


> Glad you guys are having a good time!



We always do.
I also ate too much as usual.
And it shows.

Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Wondering if they have conversations with each other?


----------



## Doc

I couldn't have made this up!! Gray Squirrel and Bald Eagle in staring match... Behind the Rite-Aide Store in Downtown Lincoln, Maine!!


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130801


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper and marley


----------



## Ceee

Jax and Max - two very different kitties with very different attitudes


----------



## Ceee

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 131835
> 
> 
> Cooper and marley


They look like twinnies


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ceee said:


> They look like twinnies


Funny thing is they aren't even related or the same breed. Marley is part min pin part dachshund from what we can tell. She's 8. Cooper is a dachshund terrier mix we were told. He's 3. 

Here's Thunder. He's our old boy. A 13 yr old min pin  Chihuahua mix. 



Here's cooper. 



Here's marley.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A friend of mine took a video of two wolves on the lake as they were chasing her husky. The dog escaped with a bite mark on the back end. This is a cropped screen shot of them.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 132306
> 
> A friend of mine took a video of two wolves on the lake as they were chasing her husky. The dog escaped with a bite mark on the back end. This is a cropped screen shot of them.


I don't see the cross hairs from the scope in the picture


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I thought the same. I know we have coyotes around here and that's what I'd do. Because we're fairly close to the small community, the only thing I can legally shoot on my property is a Shotgun. So I have a box of slugs sitting in the gun cabinet next to the 12 guage


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For years, the powers that be denied the existence of cougars/mountain lions in this area. A couple years ago the frozen body of one was found near a rail line. They explained it by saying it traveled to the area on an empty boxcar. Well, someone's game cam captured this a few miles from my place last week.


----------



## daxers

nice one. i am cat lover


----------



## pirate_girl

Someone's in trouble...
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## Doc

Family photo:


----------



## Melensdad

Dogs got their matching sweaters on today!


----------



## Colt Gomez

I feel like her cloth is kind of big but this baby will still grow.


----------



## Doc

Thread closed, check out part two of our pets, animals and wildlife images.   




__





						Pets and Wildlife images II
					

The original Pets and Wildlife thread has a lot of great pics.   Be sure to check it out:   https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/pet-and-animal-pics-post-em-all-here.67027/




					www.forumsforums.com


----------



## Melensdad

Mitty in the shade today.  He loves being out but hates the heat


----------

